# 7 mỹ phẩm dưỡng trắng da hiệu quả đến từ Hàn Quốc



## MoonLight (27/7/18)

Để trở nên rạng rỡ, bạn đừng quên bỏ qua bước chăm sóc da với những loại mỹ phẩm dưỡng trắng da được tin dùng đến từ Hàn Quốc.

Một làn da trắng mịn rạng rỡ là điều mà bất kì cô gái nào cũng mong muốn. Tuy nhiên, không phải cô nàng nào cũng sở hữu làn da trắng bẩm sinh không tỳ vết. Hoặc nếu có thì những tác động từ môi trường như ánh nắng, khói bụi… hay thói quen sinh hoạt không lành mạnh và tuổi tác cũng sẽ phần nào ảnh hưởng đến sắc tố da. Cùng chúng tôi điểm qua 7 mỹ phẩm dưỡng trắng da tự nhiên đến từ Hàn Quốc để cải thiện làn da của bạn.

*1. TINH CHẤT DƯỠNG TRẮNG DA SULWHASOO SNOWISE BRIGHTENING SERUM*
Sulwhasoo là một trong những thương hiệu mỹ phẩm lâu đời nhất ở Hàn Quốc. Những sản phẩm đến từ thương hiệu này luôn có giá thành khá cao vì được chiết xuất từ các nguyên liệu nổi tiếng của xứ Kim Chi như: cây địa hoàng , nhân sâm, thông đỏ và các loại thảo dược quý khác.



​
Trong đó, tinh chất dưỡng trắng da Sulwhasoo Snowise Brightening Serum mang công dụng tuần hoàn máu, làm dịu da và ức chế sự phát triển của hắc tố melanin đã chinh phục mọi thách thức của làn da. Thành phần cụ thể có trong kem dưỡng trắng Sulwhasoo Snowise Brightening Serum gồm:

Chiết xuất Bạch Hoa Xà Thiệt Thảo và Cỏ Lau Giúp làm dịu da và tăng cường tuần hoàn máu
Chiết xuất Saponin Bạch Sâm,Polysaccharides Bạch Sâm làm da săn chắc và ức chế sự sản sinh của melanin
Khi sử dụng, tinh chất này sẽ thấm sâu vào da, nuôi dưỡng những làn da nhạy cảm nhất. Có thể nói, Sulwhasoo Snowise Brightening Serum không chỉ làm sáng hồng làn da từ bên ngoài mà còn cải thiện sắc tố da tận sâu bên trong. Từ đó, bạn sẽ có thể sở hữu làn da trắng sáng một cách tự nhiên. Đặc biệt các vết nám tàn nhang hay các dấu hiệu lão hóa đều có thể bị xóa mờ.

*2. TINH CHẤT DƯỠNG TRẮNG DA LANEIGE WHITE DEW ORIGINAL AMPOULE ESSENCE*
Nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm cho mình một sản phẩm vừa tích hợp khả năng chăm sóc làn da vừa dưỡng trắng, Laneige White Dew Original Ampoule Essence là một gợi ý cho bạn. Đây là loại tinh chất dưỡng trắng da có công dụng ngăn ngừa sự hình thành của các sắc tố gây sạm da và cả cấp ẩm.



​
Thành phần của Laneige White Dew Original Ampoule Essence cũng rất đa dạng:

Chiết xuất cỏ bạch tam thảo và trà xanh: giữ vai trò là chất chống oxi hóa, làm dịu da, dưỡng ẩm, ức chế melanin, cải thiện màu trắng dần đều
Niacinamide (vitamin B3): củng cố hàng rào bảo vệ da, tăng khả năng giữ ẩm và giảm kích ứng cho da. Ngoài ra, vitamin B3 còn cải thiện màu da bằng cách ngăn chặn sự xuất hiện của các tế bào sắc tố melanin
Men nấm Truffle: đào thải độc tố, phục hồi và bảo vệ da
Sodium Hyaluronate và Phyto Sugar Water: duy trì độ ẩm cho da luôn mềm mại và trắng sáng
Đặc biệt, với công thức Mela-vita CrusherTM cùng vitamin C sẽ làm cho các chất tác động sâu vào vùng da tối màu. phá vỡ các cấu trúc gây sạm da.

*3. KEM DƯỠNG TRẮNG DA OHUI EXTREME WHITE CREAM*
Kem dưỡng trắng da OHUI vốn được xem là loại kem dưỡng có khả năng làm trắng trong thời gian ngắn do thay đổi từ sâu bên trong cấu trúc da. Không chỉ làm sáng, Ohui Extreme White Cream còn xua tan vết thâm nám, vết tàn nhang và ngăn chặn lão hóa.



​
Hầu hết dòng sản phẩm dưỡng trắng da của OHUI đều bao gồm các thành phần như:

Chiết xuất hoa thủy tiên: nuôi dưỡng các tế bào hư tổn, làm sáng da từ bên trong
Snow Vitamin: xua tan vết thâm nám, cho da trắng sáng, mịn màng
Vitamin B3: giảm mức độ kích ứng với da phù hợp cho làn da mỏng và nhạy cảm
Sử dụng sản phẩm kem dưỡng trắng OHUI, bạn sẽ lấy lại được làn da của tuổi thanh xuân trong thời gian ngắn. Màu da trắng hồng khỏe mạnh không còn là nỗi lo của phái đẹp.

*4. NƯỚC CÂN BẰNG DƯỠNG TRẮNG DA TỪ CÀ CHUA SKINFOOD PREMIUM TOMATO WHITENING TONER*
SkinFood vốn luôn nổi tiếng với các sản phẩm chăm sóc da và mỹ phẩm cung cấp nguồn thực phẩm thiên nhiên an toàn, cần thiết cho làn da. Ngoài công dụng làm trắng da tuyệt vời, SkinFood Premium Tomato Whitening Toner còn giảm các vết sưng tấy cũng như xóa mờ sẹo thâm do mụn.

Nước hoa hồng làm trắng da thành phần có thành phần chính là chiết xuất từ những trái cà chua hữu cơ và được cấp chứng nhận kiểm định NAQS. Trong cà chua còn chứa hàm lượng lớn Lycopene bảo vệ làn da trước tác động của oxy hóa. Ngoài ra, thành phần vitamin C có trong nước cân bằng còn giúp làm trắng sáng da, cho làn da mềm mịn mà không nhờn rít.



​
*5.  KEM SỮA DƯỠNG TRẮNG DA MELLISSA PREMIUM MILKY WHITENING CREAM*
Là sản phẩm đã có mặt trên thị trường khá lâu nhưng không vì thế mà Kem Sữa Dưỡng Trắng Da Mellissa Premium Milky Whitening Cream không còn được tin dùng. Với công thức kem nước dưỡng ẩm hình thành từ kem và dầu dưỡng ẩm, sản phẩm này được thiết kế dành riêng cho làn da châu Á. Khác với những sản phẩm kem dưỡng có cấu tạo khá đặc chỉ làm trắng da, kem sữa dưỡng trắng da Mellissa còn giữ ẩm, làm trắng sáng da kết hợp ngăn ngừa lão hóa.



​
*6. KEM DƯỠNG TRẮNG DA INNISFREE WHITE TONE UP CREAM*
Những sản phẩm của Innisfree đều mang thành phần thiên an toàn, lành tính và dịu nhẹ cho làn da. Với loại kem dưỡng trắng White Tone Up Cream, làn da sẽ trở nên trắng mịn và rạng rỡ hơn. Một số thành phần dưỡng da vô cùng hiệu quả trong sản phẩm có thể kể đến là:

Dâu tằm: bảo vệ da khỏi sự hình thành của các hắc tố melanin
Blueberry: ngăn ngừa lão hóa, làm mềm làn da
Acai Berry: chống oxy hóa, tái tạo tế bào cho diện mạo tươi sáng
Dầu hạt nho: giúp làm trắng, giữ ẩm
Rể cây cam thảo: giúp trẻ hóa làn da, cho làn da sáng hơn, tạo lớp bảo vệ da
Vitamin B3: cấp ẩm cho da mềm mượt
Biosacharide Gum: chống kích ứng, phù hợp với mọi loại da



​
*7. KEM DƯỠNG TRẮNG DA SECRET KEY SNOW WHITE CREAM*
Kem dưỡng trắng da Snow White Cream có xuất xứ từ thương hiệu mỹ phẩm Secret Key Hàn Quốc. Gây ấn tượng bởi công dụng tích hợp 4 trong 1, loại mỹ phẩm này có thể vừa là kem lót, kem nền, kem dưỡng trắng da, kem dưỡng ẩm. Không chỉ cung cấp nước da từ sâu bên trong, Snow White Cream còn có thể giúp da chống lại các tác nhân có hại từ môi trường và se khít lỗ chân lông.

Đặc biệt, công nghệ Naiacinamide (hay còn gọi là vitamin B3) có trong sản phẩm này sẽ giúp da trắng hồng, cung cấp độ ẩm cho làn da khỏe mạnh. Từ đó, làn da sẽ được tăng cường chức năng chống lão hóa.  Sau một thời gian sử dụng, bạn sẽ có một làn da căng tràn sự sống và mềm mịn.




​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

